# Fredericton, NB SPCA Has 5 Rats



## tab2008 (Feb 29, 2008)

Country: Canada
State/Region: New Brunswick
City/Town: Fredericton
Number of rats: 5
Gender: 3 Male + 2 Female
Age(s): Unknown
Name(s): Jean, Seven of Nine, Luc, Pickard, Deanna
Colours:
85 - black with white belly - male - "Jean"
86 - white with cream - female - "Seven of Nine"
87 - white - male - "Luc"
88 - white with cream - male - "Pickard"
89 - white - female - "Deanna"
Neutered:
Reason for rehoming: Left at a Church
Temperament: Timid but Friendly
Medical problems: Unknown
Will the group be split: Yes
Transport available: Unknown
Other:
URL of Pictures: http://www.frederictonspca.ca/other_rats.php
Adoption Fees: 20$

http://www.frederictonspca.ca/other_rats.php



















Sorry about the original formatting. I never even noticed the notice.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

if they were older males i would be all over it. 

in anycase please read the format for posting and adjust your post accordingly. otherwise i will have to delete it if the changes are not made within 3 days. having a link to the fredericton spca website would be a good idea as well.


----------

